# Hi from Gloucester/Middlesbrough



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

Ok a little bit about me and my mice. Im Stacey and use hobbie breed when I was a lot younger and a little out of my depth. But im a lot older now and have a few more brain cells rolling around upstaris, I hope lol. But now I am coming to the end of my uni course and want to start up breeding again this time with a goal in mind, breed for me and to have some beautiful mice and lots of my furry friends to play with once again. btw I do take this seriously just incase anyone is thinking otherwise. 
If anyone could help me confirm their colours I would be very greatfull.

At the moment i have 10 little furry friends. 
3 Males and 7 Females
One of my males Patches Grey&White and my old female sisters shy and fidget (both females never been bred from) both Black&White I have no photos for at the moment


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, I used to live in Gloucester. You dont go to Hartpury do you?


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea lol I spent 3 years there just doing my diss now. Didnt really get to know that many people there after my first year as I moved off campus and became a hurmit lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Stace, thanks for posting, Welcome to our forum. Your mice are cute


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya, welcome to the forum x
i love dusty :love1


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hiya Stace, weve already spoken but welcome! And I wanted to say :shock: to how gorgeous your champ-ish satin is


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the warm welcome

I know I shouldnt have favourites but dusty is my little star hes such a softy he gets on with everyone and so placid to pic up. The rest are great my satins are just adorable but all are very stong minded in there own way lol


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

stace_m said:


> Yea lol I spent 3 years there just doing my diss now. Didnt really get to know that many people there after my first year as I moved off campus and became a hurmit lol


I did my veterinary nursing degree at Hartpury a few years ago. I spent far too much time getting to know people and not much time doing my diss (or going to lectures!)
I had a great time though


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

lol I have had a great time there in my 1st yr got to knw a few ppl, even now still go out and have a laff with some of my friends. my diss is soo not going well i dont think im going to have it finished in 2 weeks lol but im ever optimistic. Have you got a job in your subject now?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

No I work with children now. I havent worked with animals since I left Hartpury-it must have put me off for life. Most of the others are working as Veterinary Nurses now though.

Whats you diss about?

I did started three different ones, my specialist was exotics at the time, the first was about maternal care in mice, then about tortoises selecting food and both of those fell through. The lat one fell through about 5 weeks before the hand in date 
so I had to do the whole thing really quickly in the end it was a study on giant tortoise behaviour. I didnt do as well as expected but I got it handed in by the deadline.

Good Luck with it, just remember to keep calm


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol know what you mean im doing equine science and now im nearing the end of my course the last thing i want to work with is horses. I had one on the go sleeping behaviour at night in horses but the resources for it fell through at the last min so I had 4wks to change it to a questionnaire on sleep behaviour for horse owners but im no where near done and the dead line is the 26th of this month. Even if I dont get it finished i already have a degree backing me up.


----------

